# Yate's Mill



## MrJig2206 (Dec 14, 2012)

Anybody been having any luck around the mill? Been out the last two wk ends with no luck. Floating spawn and waxies and have worked jigs in as well. I know these fish are sluggish with the cold temps, but you can usually get one or two to work with ya. Maybe they're looking for the constant hot n' tot action right in front of them. Keep me posted.


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

Worked a good stretch of the river on Monday with no luck, tryin' the same methods as you. There were a lot of people out and I didn't see many others have any luck either, hopefully it'll pick up with the temperatures. Good luck


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hitting the river downstream from there in the morning for walleye and hopefully some steelies. I'll report as I go, if there is anything worth mentioning. Haha. Jigging and floating waxies

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Slow slow slow, low water and high pressure is making it a tough bite


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

One hell of a tough bite indeed.


----------



## johnnyutah (Aug 9, 2012)

Been stopping by after work with no success. Seems really slow...


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

The good push of fish moved up, need some more rain to get things going again.


----------



## bucksnbass (Apr 23, 2012)

Same for me. Been out the last two weekends with no luck. Caught a couple of chubs on waxies. Exhilarating. Hopefully the warm-up will bring some runoff and get something going by early next week.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

For once I had some luck, past two weekends went 0 for 2 ( ran out of my leader line and used whatever I had) one weekend and this just past 3-3-13 landed 2 one on waxies the other on spawn . It's been either they bite or there's nothing at all.


----------



## MrJig2206 (Dec 14, 2012)

Lubbs said:


> For once I had some luck, past two weekends went 0 for 2 ( ran out of my leader line and used whatever I had) one weekend and this just past 3-3-13 landed 2 one on waxies the other on spawn . It's been either they bite or there's nothing at all.


Better luck in the slow or fast current? It seems like the slower current has been the ticket lately...hope the bite turns on this wk end. This weather should at least get these sluggish fish a bit more active!


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Slower water, and i do plan on going out in the morning for a few to get some fresh air, and some steelies


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll be in Utica area. Got some real good reports and photos of multiple Steel and Walleye today from a couple friends. Gonna be out around 7:30 am.

Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Went 2 for 4 got a nice male and female . At one point there wasn't a spot in the parking lot. Plus it was absolutely beautiful today. Ill upload pictures later , I hop everyone had a great out on the water


----------



## MrJig2206 (Dec 14, 2012)

Lubbs said:


> Went 2 for 4 got a nice male and female . At one point there wasn't a spot in the parking lot. Plus it was absolutely beautiful today. Ill upload pictures later , I hop everyone had a great out on the water


Nice! I had a few friends that went out with no luck again. Were you one of the boys at the dam fishing? Any fish moving into the shallows or they still deep in the holes? The temperature of the river must have changed slightly over the wk end getting those fish more active.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

i wasnt at the dam, i was by the bridge in the morning and in the afternoon i was working a bend and a straightaway on the other side. everything i caught was in the deep end . Saturday was absoutely great sunday was a bust ! i only went out for an hour, i spoke to some of the guys and there were out all day and didnt get any bites. I am going to try and swing out after work one of these days .


----------



## Danno (Dec 31, 2010)

Lubbs, 
It was nice meeting you on Saturday. Thanks for the tips and hooking me up with the spawn bag. I went up Towards the dam for a while with no luck? Those were a couple of nice fish you had. 

Dan


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you it was nice meeting you as well , we had a great group of guys in that corner on Saturday. And I got lucky with those beauties , hope to see you out there again.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Lubbs what happened to the photos of the fish?


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Forgot to upload them,


----------



## keepfishin (Jan 26, 2013)

I have honestly fished this river for two years with no luck... Can someone please explain the rigging like you were explaining it to a second grader... I spinncast BTW...


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Go on a charter or guide trip up on the big rivers and learn or there are fly guides down here there is way more to reading someone typing on here water and presenting your offering just right i know i first started i got flustered and almost gave up i gave in went to big manistee hired a guide and bam fish on ive also hired guides to teach different techniques the fish in the Clinton are way more skiddish then the big rivers mostly due to small stream and fishing pressure they have seen everything in the tackle box more then once! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

keepfishin said:


> I have honestly fished this river for two years with no luck... Can someone please explain the rigging like you were explaining it to a second grader... I spinncast BTW...


 I would do as shift has said. It might put a dent in the wallet now, but it will save you lots of money down the road if you calculate gas, bait , tackle, etc on "learning trips". I mainly fish the 3 way method with a noodle rod using wax worms almost exclusively( bring lots). One key thing my brother and I do to keep us successful is using light line. We run 6lb main line with 4lb leaders (all mono). Next year I'm going to hire a guide to learn how to pin for chrome. Hope this helps.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Here ya go. Even looks like a second grader drew it, lol!

Also forgot to mention that the 4lb dropper line for the shot is so that if you get hung up and your shot doesn't slide off, at least it might break before your main line does avoiding a complet retie


----------



## Lumpy020 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the drawing 

I have never done any river fishing before, think I might head out to the cider mill this weekend and give it a try. If you see a guy in grey and orange jacket cursing and saying this is the "stupidest thing I've ever done". that would be me.


----------



## deer ducker (Oct 7, 2008)

Db


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

localyahoo said:


> Here ya go. Even looks like a second grader drew it, lol!
> 
> Also forgot to mention that the 4lb dropper line for the shot is so that if you get hung up and your shot doesn't slide off, at least it might break before your main line does avoiding a complet retie


I just use a normal Barrow swivel... and leave the tag end of the main line ... But I tie one over hand knot at the end of the tag to hold the shot on.... pretty much the same... just a bit simpler...


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Rob.. Looks like your drawing at the 3rd grade level now...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

RippinLipp said:


> Rob.. Looks like your drawing at the 3rd grade level now...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


:lol::lol::lol: it has improved... hasn't it...:lol::lol::lol: a few more years I'll be right along with Pablo:lol::lol:


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> I just use a normal Barrow swivel... and leave the tag end of the main line ... But I tie one over hand knot at the end of the tag to hold the shot on.... pretty much the same... just a bit simpler...


 I too sometimes tie the knot on the dropper. Thats good too if your shot are slipping on your line a lot. You're definately 3rd grade, I didn't even add the detail to my swivel like you, lol.


----------



## geo5 (Dec 28, 2010)

you should try using a surgeons knot instead of the barrel swivel. It creates zero drag and is just as strong if tied correctly. also adds zero visibility if that is an issue in clear water, it has made a difference for me. plus you can use the tag end from your main line for the shot. eliminating so much lost tackle.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

My setup is simpe , a float on my main line with 3 heavy split shot below it. I run 2 feet of my main line to a tiny swivel , and run a 3 foot leader putting one small splitshot every 10 inches down to the hook


----------



## keepfishin (Jan 26, 2013)

I would love to take a guided trip... Unfortunately, as a college kid, Im as broke... By any chance would any of you guys be willing to meet me on the Clinton next weekend and help me out? I will have most of the tackle I need, I just need help utilizing it... Also, I fly fish and spincast... I have been very successful trout fishing, however I'm not doing well overcoming the steelhead learning curve. Please pm me if you are willing to help me out...


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Any word on how it's been ? I haven't been out in 2 weeks and I an to swing by tomorrow at noon to try my luck


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

Lubbs said:


> Any word on how it's been ? I haven't been out in 2 weeks and I an to swing by tomorrow at noon to try my luck




I went there today on a recon talked with a few guys seems to be slow overall one guy did have a 3-4lb steelie on a stringer using a 3-way rig and 3 waxies.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Good to hear the suckers haven't taken over yet , and thanks for the update .


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

today - lost a nice hen on a #16 cheese egg...but I did bag a number of discs


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

Lubbs said:


> Good to hear the suckers haven't taken over yet , and thanks for the update .



They said they have caught a few suckers but not in any numbers yet.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Ended up swinging by Yates after work to see if here was any action. Saw a guy I knew land a nice size male. It was nice to see the fish launch out of the water a few times it sure up on a nice show. And boy does it get cold out there as soon as he sun goes down. 

Water was very clear, and would say 8 inches lower than last week.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

No luck today, saw a Fisk splashing but that's about it. There were a lot of people out today everyone I spoke to didn't get anything, there's always tomorrow


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

252Life said:


> .but I did bag a number of discs


any good ones? disc season is about to get goin again.


----------



## jt_mueller (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks to all for the wealth of info here. 90% of my fishing experience has been in the Gulf of Mexico. I was extremely pleased to learn that the Yates area is only a few miles from my house. I am on leave for the next several weeks recovering from surgery. I plan to spend a ton of time between physical therapy down there trying to learn to fish. Anyone with recomendations on what gear I need to pick up to get started or coaching will be greatly appreciated. It doesn't appear that my skills with speckled trout and redfish in the gulf will translate well. I have always made it point to at least try to catch fish wherever the Army sends me. From what I've read here, I may have lucked into some of the best fishing I have yet to experience. I have to land a big trout, pike and muskie before I leave Michigan. Heard nothing but great things about the fight all of them provide.

Tight lines to all,
Todd


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

FishMichv2 said:


> any good ones? disc season is about to get goin again.


Yep, a nice Nuke, Destroyer, Beast, an old Innova Barricuda, a pig and something else. We've been playing about once a week straight through winter. Played the new Belle Isle course today. It has the potential to be real nice.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

252Life said:


> Yep, a nice Nuke, Destroyer, Beast, an old Innova Barricuda, a pig and something else. We've been playing about once a week straight through winter. Played the new Belle Isle course today. It has the potential to be real nice.


nice find on the old cuda, those can be worth a few bucks if they are in good shape, same goes for the pig if its an older out of production model. i havent had a chance to get down to the belle isle course yet but the guys who put it together are always trying to get me down there. 

on a more fishing related matter, ive always thought about trying to fish that area but still havent got around to it. one of these days ill pack the discs and the centerpin and make a day of it.


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

I've noticed a lot of fish there when i played that course too. Sometimes you can see them feeding on the bottom. I played one time and there were lots of little ones rising too. Only tried once, with no luck, over by the bridge. Seen some sort of wild ferrets/weasels/mink/ over by the bridge too. Tried to get a picture but they ran down the bank too fast

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

There are some great water holes on Belle Isle. #14Long is a toss from a tee shrouded by willows over 200'+ of water to a landing pad. Quite an intimidating shot.

Most of the discs I pull out of there are prety banged up. I usually dig down deep in my bag when I throw on those water holes. So when I do lose one, it's not that big of a deal. And then after I drag them accross the gravel, under my boot, they are definately good throwable discs, not sellable LOL. 

Also on a fishing note....today - 0/"2-head shakes" and an Orc. The water is very low and very clear. deepest of deepest holes, right down there with all the snaggs and snarls

Those center pins are sweeet...the LONG drifts are the ticket....more time in the water = more fish


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Reporting live from Yates......... The steelies are trying to jump the dam and are putting on a good show on both sides of the dam


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

If you've got a long enough spinning rod and decent line; you can make nearly as long if not as long of drifts as the pin guys can. That's been my experience on the Clinton at least.


----------



## Reef33 (Aug 29, 2012)

Spoke to one guy today got a hen just down from the dam, but that was it. I fished from the dam all the way down to river bends, without a fish in sight.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Stopped in at Yates for 45 mins, just messing around and went above the dam to the first run and fished. Well no fish but fisherman, I had four or five follow me. Lol


----------

